# <<Thermaltake Cebit 2010 All-new gaming chassis - Armor A90>>



## hesterms34 (Mar 29, 2010)

Every year at the Cebit Hannover computer expo, computer and technology companies from all over the world come here to announce their latest product and technologies. Being a tech geek myself, I can’t let this opportunity slip away.
  Walking around at the humongous show floor, one booth caught my eye.  Why did it catch my attention? Because last year, I had seen one of the coolest cases ever from that same company. Yup, the Level 10 from Thermaltake. At first, I thought that case was only a concept show piece, but it actually made it to the market.  
  Enough about that, let’s move on to what’s new. Among a few new cases, one that caught my eye was the Armor A90. It sure looks like a case dressed in Armor outfit with the edgy and ventilation. Reminds me of some of the character we see in World of Warcraft.  
  I gotta say, the case looks very cool that should fit nicely with anyone who are into gaming. If I had to rate it from a scale from 1 to 10, I would say it’s right up there in the high 8 or 9 range. Just hope that when it comes out, it won’t be something like $150 or $200.
  Before peeking at inside of the case, I picked up the brochure they had laying next to it. I was surprised by all the different features they had in there.  Top 200mm blue LED fan, front 120mm blue LED fan and a place on the side panel that you can put another 120mm fan. They don’t have a live system running, but looking at the placement and size of the fans, should cool most of the components nicely.
  So, enough of blabbing, here are some of the pictures I took.







As you can see from the picture, the design is very unique. Did I mention everything inside are painted black too? Nice touch, Thermaltake.  






I did ask about the availability of the Armor A90, Thermaltake representative at the show floor told me around May or June. Looking forward to some online reviews!






You see how the brochure is like a blue-print of the actual case? Pretty neat. In there, they talk about the airflow and support for water cooling.






As you can see, I am pretty excited about this case. I’ve been saving up to build myself an i7 rig. This definitely might be the one.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2010)

I hate it, in every way ever.


In all seriousness, ignoring the odd style of the post.

The case is arse, as usual thermal-take have taken an OEM case and just changed the panels .

What happened to making decent cases!?

I have a Kandalf sitting behind me, its epic!


This is just generic average rubbish.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 29, 2010)

We need new and imaginative cases like the Raven, not cases that look different outside but same inside.


----------

